# Sick plant near flowering   PLEASE HELP !



## noelk (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi all, i need help for one of my plants that has suddenly started to dry out all the leaves on my ug kush, it was growing great up until about a week ago when the leaves started to dry only on the edges an oxidised color, i checked out the deficiency chart and it looked like zinc def , so i treated it with a magnesium zinc treatment, and it seems to be getting worse, i have uploaded a photo hoping that someone can tell me what has hapened ?' , i hve another plant that has had exactly the same treatment and it is very healthy, i water when the soil is dry , and am using a organic veg fertiliser called Bachus evolution every 3rd watering  or so,, please help ,,, thanks all


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 9, 2012)

How long have they been in the pots?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 9, 2012)

IMO thats heat damage to the root zone. Direct sunlight on the red tile and the black pot means the soil the plant is in is getting hot.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 9, 2012)

might try to elevate the pot off direct contact with the tile and flush it with plain water---check the ph and partial shade may also help her get back on track


----------



## noelk (Jul 10, 2012)

hi  7greeneyes, they have been in the pot just over 2 months, and i have the ph always at 6.5, even so ive aslo been told that it looks like overwatering ??????, even though i dont give it tooo much ,thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 10, 2012)

Does that pot have any drainage?  I don't see any drip trays or anything.  In soil, I water until runoff with everything I grow--bud, flowers, veggies, etc.    

I could find absolutely NO information on the nutrient you are giving your plant.  Can you give us a link?  

What are your temps running?  If it has gotten hotter, your pot and soil are also going to get hotter.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 10, 2012)

Assuming you're growing right there on the deck, do you have any bug issues? I don't see alot of perlite in the soil mix.

Can you get us some better shots of the gal?

My greenhouse gals have been out in 100+ temps (hotter in the GH), sitting on concrete and I don't have any heat stress evidence, so not sure it'll be heat?


----------



## noelk (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi all, well in answer to the questions , Drainage i have as the sick plant is lifted off the floor on 2 4x2 , the temps up there can get up to the 50 centigrade,  on an exterme day but that is  around 4 hours during the hottest part of the day ,the pot is 90 liters which i reckon is about 20 gal, the nutes are Bachumus evolution , sorry Hemp Goddess i got the name mixed up,, and the vits i gave it were Naturcannabis forte from econatur econatur.net, as you can see ive posted some more fotos the plant in the background has had the same treatment  it is a amnesia , the ph i check with every watering so im really baffled and today it looks worse, and i cant see any evidence of bugs ,,ARRRGGGGGG ..any ideas??? thanks a lot for the replys its really appreciated


----------



## Roddy (Jul 10, 2012)

The second plant looks very thirsty...or something.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 10, 2012)

woops *EDIT*
aLMOST LOOKS LIke late stage Iron deficency but not quite sure :confused2: *AND* repeated underwatering, then wilting, then underwatering, wilting, etc etc _ad infinitum_....

Yes and the other one needs water. Water more often at your temps (  122 degrees fahrenheit, yowza!!!). Hot temps can cause Iron def and excess zinc as well, (that's why at first it seemd like Zinc lockout, so a flush may be necessary before remedying the FE lockout) If you're using chem nutes use 1/2 strength when attempting to fix a def. problem.

You may want to look into some sort of shades for them....and some way to cool the rootzone down.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 11, 2012)

*Actually just read the Bachumus evolution product decription: it's ALL-organic apparently...sorry bout not readin' it till now...

but it's PH is set at 5.0. Wouldn't that require some ph adjustment? 

A proper soil ph is 6.5-7.0, but anywhere from 6.1 - 7.0 should still be aiiight for cannabis.*


*quote -* "Evolution Bachumus growth is an organic fertilizer based on 100% vegetable matter fermented with bacteria and enzymes laboratory under strict control, to which were added seaweed that enhance their ability to stimulate the growth phase in addition to helping to control Proneem external pathogens. 

Evolution Bachumus plant growth provides all the nutrients needed for optimal development, not needing any additional contribution to achieving a high quality crop. 

Bachumus evolution favors growth of soil biological processes and active bacterial flora. 
For its high content of organic material provides all the necessary nitrogen in the stage of plant growth. 
 Its composition, rich in humic and fulvic compounds, improves absorption of nutrients and soil structure or culture medium, favoring THE DEVELOPMENT root of the plant. 

Bachumus growth evolution is a complete nutritional content as a macro, microelemntos and amino acids. It is fully compatible with Mycoplant dust.  It is compatible with all substrates and hydroponics. 

Dosage for use in irrigation: 4 ml per liter of water once a week throughout the growth period. 
Foliar application dosage: 4 ml per liter of water from the appearance of the first 4-5 leaves. Repeat every 15-20 days. 

Riches secured: 
Total humic extract (minimum) ........ 25.00% 
Humic acid ......................... 5.30% 5.30% 
Fulvic acid ....................... 19.70% 

Content analysis: 
Organic matter ...................... 36.43% 
Total organic nitrogen .............. 5.02% 
Potassium ............................... 5.00% 
 Phosphorus ............................... 1.04% 
Carbono/Nitrógeno.....................12.60% 
Boro .................................. 1.22mg/kg 
Calcium ................................ 0.15% 
Copper ................................. 4.46mg/Kg 
Iron ................................ 0.007% 
Magnesium .............................. 1.04% 
Zinc .................................. 0.002% *
PH .................................... 5.1*" - *endquote* :shocked:


----------



## noelk (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, 7greeneyes , have not had time to post before, even though i heeded your advice about the iron and heat and the plant seems to be making an improvement as the new leaves are very green and show no signs of def, so thanks for your prompt reply , as you see the bachumus is all good, here where i am it has good reports all over so i knew it couldnt be the nutes,the other plant is in great form the photo i sent was just before her watering, when they start to flower ill post something , and as to the ph , our water comes out of the tap at 9.4-8, so i have to use a ph adjuster, i let it stand 24 hours before i use the water , ah by the way today it has been on my terrace 54 centigrade , i have a sail awning up, and at the hottest part of the day i they are under it for 4 hours at least so i hope all the precautions do the plant good , so thanks again


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 14, 2012)

I would try to blosk the sun from hitting those pots. The one doing the worst is in a BLACK pot and BLACK absorbs heat so those roots are getting way too hot. The WHITE reflects heat so their not getting quite as hot. That is why the one is doing a little better han the other


----------



## Growdude (Jul 15, 2012)

Sure looks like Phosphorus deficiency. here is a pic of Phosphorus deficiency .

Your nutes are a bit low in P. for flowering.


----------



## Irish (Jul 15, 2012)

the phos deficiency was most likely caused from the food you are using, along with severe drought conditions  they have been in. i would run a garden hose in them til water pours from the bottom steady. basically flush the crap outta them. that plant in the second pot needs lots of water too. i think your issues are from underwatering. if thats a 10 gallon pot, run at least five gallons of water through it...


----------



## noelk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi all, i thought  id post an update of how my plants are getting on ,as you can see it looks as if the danger has passed,the plants seem to be doing very well , as they have just started to produce flowers and i have no sign of disease or def, even though the first plant does have yellowing on the leaves nearest to the stem , and i have read that this is due  to using all the nutes to produce flowers (???), i tried a few days ago to give it a little more nutes than i should have to try and correct the yellowing ,but it only burnt the edges of the fan leaves so i am again puzzled why the plant is being burnt so easly??any suggestions would be a big help ,, again cheers for everything and good to alllll


----------



## noelk (Jul 29, 2012)

Here Are The Fotos


----------



## noelk (Jul 29, 2012)

The Second Foto Is What Was The Sick Plant ,, Its Looking Good , Thanks To 7green Eyes ,, Ya Sabes ???? Thanks A Lot


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 3, 2012)

noelk said:
			
		

> The Second Foto Is What Was The Sick Plant ,, Its Looking Good , Thanks To 7green Eyes ,, Ya Sabes ???? Thanks A Lot


 
Wow they really pulled out of their unhappiness. THey are truly happy and flourishing under your watchful eye. Good job bud, glad to help. Be sure to keep us posted with updates, k?

eace:,

7ge

p.s You have a beautiful view there too


----------

